# freaking out! new donkey and told will kill goats??



## fmizula (Feb 12, 2012)

so my dad just told me that a donkey he heard of killed a lamb baby.... will my donkey kill a goat kid? he has been raised his whole life with goats and llamas and hasnt harmed anyone i am told. he is now 8 years old. they are together now and seem just fine. he lets me touch himm all over and seems to not care at all. i wasnt worried at all now i am concerned.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 12, 2012)

Hmmmm... It depends. I would wait till some other BYHer that has a donkey and a goat to help you.


----------



## fmizula (Feb 12, 2012)

just went out and peeked at them again. momma and baby are all snuggled sleeping(other stall but can see each other) and the two adult goats and the donkey are just standing arround looking at each other. seems ok.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 12, 2012)

Not every donkey is going to kill what they are supposed to protect. It really depends on the individual animal. If he was raised with goats or sheep, then I would think that he would do just fine. Keep an eye on him. Not all donkeys make good guard animals but there are certainly some wonderful guards out there.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 12, 2012)

fmizula said:
			
		

> just went out and peeked at them again. momma and baby are all snuggled sleeping(other stall but can see each other) and the two adult goats and the donkey are just standing arround looking at each other. seems ok.


That's good. Keep watching and keep us posted.


----------



## fmizula (Feb 12, 2012)

i hope he is just fine, thanks for some reassurance. i wont be still totally ok untill its been a while i guess.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 12, 2012)

I know a couple people who use their donkeys as LGD's.  They have never had a problem.  It is animal specific.


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Feb 12, 2012)

I was going to get a mini donkey, and then read that they can perceive goat kids to be "varmints" and kill them. Basically they think the babies are intruders and think they have to protect the herd from them. If you don't expect kids, then you should be OK.

Since I have some bred does, I decided against Mr. Donkey.


----------



## elevan (Feb 12, 2012)

We have a member who has a donkey as a guard for goats...maybe Mrs Diesel Engineer...  :/


----------



## Chirpy (Feb 12, 2012)

As stated... it's an individual thing.   Donkeys can be the sweetest, most trustworthy and loving animals to both people and other animals.   

But, I do know of multiple donkeys that have attacked goats and other smaller animals.   They are great guard animals but sometimes apparently have trouble differentiating between who they are to guard and who is a threat.


----------



## neener92 (Feb 12, 2012)

My donkeys are around calves and lambs, they don't harm them at all. If it was raised with goats, it should be fine.


----------



## fmizula (Feb 13, 2012)

were any of these attacks known to happen when a donkey wwas previously living with other goats and then suddenly killed a goat? or just newly intruduced ones?


----------



## Chirpy (Feb 13, 2012)

> were any of these attacks known to happen when a donkey wwas previously living with other goats and then suddenly killed a goat? or just newly intruduced ones?


Great question and I, personally, can't give an answer.  Of the people I've heard of around here (through 4H contacts and the feed store)  that had donkeys attack other farm animals... I don't know the circumstances of those attacks.  Sorry.


----------



## Nanny B (Apr 28, 2013)

I was given a donkey (jennie) that is about a year old. THe owner passed away and he had only had her about 8 weeks. I have goats and thought it would be a good time to introduce a donkey to my goats. The donkey has been here 2 days. She has been chasing my goats when I am not in the pasture and I dont know why? The donkey will let me pet her and she will follow me around but I am concerned she is going to hurt my goats. How long does it take for them to become friends? Will they ever?

The Donkey has not been around any other livestock other than a horse. My goats have only seen goats. Not sure if this makes a difference


----------



## bcnewe2 (Apr 28, 2013)

If its been raised with them and has never attacked why would you think its going to now? Sometimes you have to ignore all the stories you hear when you have proof something is different than what you were told.  I always say, ask 20 farmers for advise and you'll get 20 different stories of advise.  Everyone's story is a bit different. so listen and draw your own conclusions!


----------



## bcnewe2 (Apr 28, 2013)

For the year old donkey. It's young, she is probably just playing but I would correct her for chasing anything.


----------



## Nanny B (Apr 28, 2013)

I wanted to mention my goats are about 14 months old. I am planning on breeding them and now I am afraid my donkey will hurt not only the moms but maybe the babies as well?


----------

